# Review of the Worldmark San Diego Mission Valley one bedroom



## Clifbell (Apr 24, 2021)

I enjoy the museums and the site of old town.  This location was close to everything and had free parking (not a lot of downtown timeshares do).  The staff was very helpful and the place did not seem crowded.  Many people were out site seeing, so the small pool never was overly crowded.

The one bedroom had a full size kitchen so it was everything I needed and the king size bed was very comfortable.  The rooms were a little smaller than some of the places I stayed but Adequate.  I asked for a pool view a week before my arrival and they were able to accommodate it.  Be aware that there is a push for a  sales presentations here.

Video Review of the one bedroom Worldmark San Diego Mission Valley

Map of all my timeshare reviews


----------



## rhonda (Apr 24, 2021)

NOTE: The parking is underground and does not support tall vehicles.   

My SUV is only modestly lifted and does not fit.  I don't recall if my husband's stock rig fits ... but I'm _pretty certain_ we've had to find street parking for both on various stays at the Mission Valley location.


----------



## Clifbell (Apr 24, 2021)

rhonda said:


> NOTE: The parking is underground and does not support tall vehicles.
> 
> My SUV is only modestly lifted and does not fit.  I don't recall if my husband's stock rig fits ... but I'm _pretty certain_ we've had to find street parking for both on various stays at the Mission Valley location.


You are right, the garage is a low ceiling especially at the entrance... interesting that once in the parking there seemed to be more height clearance ... but that does little good if you can't get in


----------

